# Blackburn air tower 3 questions



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

Bought the Blackburn Air Tower 3. Tried to pump up a couple of tires. Seems pretty hard
To get the pump attachment onto the presta valve. Ruined one tube. Anybody have any experience with this one. Is it a bad pump? Is it you get what you pay for?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

993cpe said:


> Bought the Blackburn Air Tower 3. Tried to pump up a couple of tires. Seems pretty hard
> To get the pump attachment onto the presta valve. Ruined one tube. Anybody have any experience with this one. Is it a bad pump? Is it you get what you pay for?


I have no first hand experience with the pump, but if the reviews at Amazon are any indication, it's not a stellar performer.
http://www.amazon.com/Blackburn-Air...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have an older Blackburn pump, but I recently replaced the head with the same one you have (Blackburn sent me a replacement free when the gasket on the old one wore out).

The dual-valve design is a little weird with presta valves, but it works fine for me once I got the hang of it. Make sure you unstick the presta valve, then put the head on straight, and not too far -- it shouldn't release the presta valve pin; i.e., you shouldn't hear any air escaping when you put the head on. Hold it straight while you flip the lever, and it should work. At least, it usually does for me. Occasionally it hangs up somehow so no air goes in the tube (I see the gauge go way up), so I remove and re-attach, and it works.

Mine gives me very little trouble now. 

What exactly is the problem you're having? You didn't really describe it.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

It took me a couple of times before I got the hang of mine. I push mine on straight until the pressure gauge on the pump shows tire pressure. Then flip the lock. Works like a charm.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

J Cavilla - got to the heart of your problem. Sounds like you are not popping the presta valve before trying to inflate the tire. MUST DO THIS.

Blackburn pumps are actually pretty good - mine (3) moves a lot of air quickly + all Blackburn products have lifetime warranties.


----------



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

*Presto vale*

You are right. Good idea to unscrew the valve, bleed some air so you know it is in the right position, then press down the pump valve. The funny thing is the pump valve goes on better in the locked position, straight up rather than putting it on in the unlocked position and then flipping it up to the locked position.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

To be perfectly clear since this is in the beginner's forum:
1. Unscrew the nut on the top of the presta valve but not all the way until it falls off the stem!
2. "Burp" the presta valve by pushing it straight in gently until a little "burp" of air comes out. This is because the valve is sealed by the inside air pressure and burping can help break loose a sticky valve.
3. Put the chuck/pump head straight on the valve. Only put it on far enough that it will seal when you flip the locking lever, not so far that you are mashing in the presta stem/nut. It only needs to be on far enough that when you lock the chuck it forms a seal. Air will only go into the tube when the pressure from the pump is higher than the pressure inside the tube, so you want the chuck to seal, but you don't want it to mash down on the presta stem (the pump handle might just fly up and hit you if that happens as the pressure will go from the tube up into the pump with the valve pushed open).
4. Pump until desired pressure.
5. Undo chuck/pump head lock and pull the chuck straight off the valve stem. When unlocking the lever, be careful as you can pull the head sideways and bend the inner stem. Pulling it straight helps you avoid bending the inner stem and damaging the valve too.
6. Screw nut back down to secure the inner stem. It doesn't need to be real tight as the inside pressure is what is keeping the valve closed (the nut is like a backup to encourage the presta valve to stay closed).
7. Go ride!


----------

